
The meaning of Hack (hacker folklore) - bluesmoon
http://www.bastichlabz.org/~tigger/TechHumor/hackerfolklore.txt
======
bluesmoon

       !X id1
    
       id1: Friar Tuck... I am under attack!  Pray save me!
       id1: Off (aborted)
    
       id2: Fear not, friend Robin!  I shall rout the Sheriff
            of Nottingham's men!
    
       id1: Thank you, my good fellow!
    
    

Gotta love hackers with humour.

------
jonafato
Overall a very pleasant read. I'm certainly going to check out the
bibliography presented, and I'd like to read more along this line. I deeply
enjoyed "The Nerd Handbook" as well. Could anyone recommend other readings in
the fashion of those two?

~~~
bluesmoon
go through the hacker folklore and portrait sections of the jargon file:
<http://www.outpost9.com/reference/jargon/jargon_toc.html>

